# Crested gecko and Yemen Chameleons



## Scott.sjs (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys im scott, im new to the forum and to reptile keeping, i thought i'd join and get some advice from veteran reptile keepers lol. 

Im currently wanting to keep a lizard, this is where you guys come in because im torn between a yemen chameleon and a crested gecko.

I have no experience with lizards, i have kept terrapins but obviously there requirements are not even remotely similar and i also have around 10 years of fishkeeping experience with freshwater and marines, so im use to providing high standards of conditions and care for my animals.

The chameleon was the one i had my heart set on, but after doing some research iv realised that it's not the best first animal as apparently stress can kill them? (even though stress could kill any animal if there was enough of it!)

So i started to consider a crested gecko, which appears to be an easier animal to keep?

I know the setup requirements for both species, can someone shed some light on this, are chameleons really that difficult? in what way would a crested be easier? 

Thanks alot, sorry its a long paragraph


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Im not sure as i have never kept cresties. But i have kept yemens and they were my first lizard. They are very easy to keep in my opinion. You spray a few time a day, feed dusted crickets and spot clean the viv. They need a quite high uv % and high humidity. Yemens are cheaper but they will require a large viv when adult and female yemens can become egg bound so i would reccomend a male

Good luck


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

if as you say you are capable of the high standards involved in keeping fish alive then with the right information and equipment then theres no reason not to get a chameleon .

it may be an idea to find a shop or someone on here willing to show you there setups so you get an idea in person rather than just looking at pictures . that way you can ask any questions you have at the time and you can decide if you like the look of the animal and have space for the set up


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

A beardie :lol2:, sorry couldn't resist. 

Seriously though if I were you I'd get a chameleon, I personally would love one either a yemen or a panther, but finances have halted me at three beardies :bash:

Good luck with whichever you decide on and keep us posted : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Most people would say a crestie because they're easier and chams are for the more experienced keeper...... but i like to be different!
Before keeping any you need to do your homework, just like you probably did before getting marine tank. If you do enough homework and ask the right questions on here then there's no reason why you couldn't sucessfully have a cham as your first reptile.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Chameleons are NOT that difficult to keep and I really don't know why people say they are. Provided you ensure your set up is running well before you add your cham, keep it in a low traffic area of your home while settling in, and maintain a GOOD routine for the new arrival, you should have no problems.

I would say to go for a male first as they don't have problems like females can with becoming eggbound but other than that, go for it!

After keeping marine fish which do require very strict environments nad such like, a chameleon should be a breeze for you 

Oh - welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Scott.sjs (Jul 23, 2008)

Denis said:


> Im not sure as i have never kept cresties. But i have kept yemens and they were my first lizard. They are very easy to keep in my opinion. You spray a few time a day, feed dusted crickets and spot clean the viv. They need a quite high uv % and high humidity. Yemens are cheaper but they will require a large viv when adult and female yemens can become egg bound so i would reccomend a male
> 
> Good luck


Ok thanks, i meen i had carried out alot of research and i was pretty much decided, then i visited a shop and the assistant was giving me advice, including that there not a good starting lizard, but you done it, so it can be done. What vivarium is your yemen in? mesh, glass... and measurements would be brilliant if you dont mind.



negri21 said:


> if as you say you are capable of the high standards involved in keeping fish alive then with the right information and equipment then theres no reason not to get a chameleon .
> 
> it may be an idea to find a shop or someone on here willing to show you there setups so you get an idea in person rather than just looking at pictures . that way you can ask any questions you have at the time and you can decide if you like the look of the animal and have space for the set up


Ok thanks, i would have all the right equipment, with marine fish there only a certain amount of corners you can cut before it comes back to bite you, so im not cutting any. Asking people for pictures may be a good idea, i may also have a browse through previous topics.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have some pics on my photobucket I will put up for you Scott in a little while once I finish tea.

Also, try having a look around these sites, they are IMO the best cham sites out there for info

www.adcham.com

www.chameleonnews.com

www.ukchameleons.co.uk


----------



## Scott.sjs (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Id vote crestie, take up less space and you will fall in love with it


----------



## Scott.sjs (Jul 23, 2008)

They have baby yemen chameleon in my local store, he's about 3 inches form snout to tail, am i right in thinking its better to get a smaller viv for he/she, to make it easier to find food?

i was looking at the "exo-tera flexariums", are they a good choice as i understand ventilation is supposed to be good?

i was thinking the 22 gallon -14.5' x 14.5' x 25' was a bit on the small side, but the 38 gallon -16.5' x 16.5' x 30' would be ideal till the cham grows?

I also dont really get how you judge the size of the heat emmitter you need for a viv this side. so if someone could help me with this id very much appreciate it.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

For a baby Yemen you will want a nice small viv that he can food in easily yes 

The 22 gallon will be fine for a baby - a male would be fine in this for maybe 3 or 4 months before you would need to upgrade.

Ideal adult size viv is a minimum of 4x2x2 but that is my personal opinion. Most people use 3x2x18" I beleive.

For the 22g flexi (flexi's are great btw ) you would use a heat bulb on the outside of the mesh attached to a clamp lamp with a dimmer stat hooked up to acheive your temps.

I tend to put a guard around the UV tube as well as I have actually had a female cham burn her tail on one!!

Stick with a separate tube for UV and lamp for heat - much better than the 2-in1 units you can get.

Pics of one of my old set ups for you....


----------



## coffeebean (Jun 11, 2008)

We recently bought a baby male yemen as our first reptile and he's doing really well! As has already been said, providing you do your research first, I can't see any reason why not to get what you really what, rather than what is thought to be a "starter" reptile. There are lots of knowledgable chameleon and crestie keepers on here who will give you lots of advice when needed.

Brittone05, can I just ask what that weird looking stripey leaved plant is inn the back of your enclosure?!! Great set up by the way!! :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Coffeebean  i have no clue what theplant is called but I am pretty sure it was an exo terra one lol


----------



## Scott.sjs (Jul 23, 2008)

Brittone05, Thanks alot for all of your help, sorry i didnt reply sooner, my friend just got two kittens, so i was messing around with them.

Im not going to bother with a crested, it seems yourself and many other people are knowledgeable and experienced with chameleons, so i may aswell go with what i actually want.

Thanks alot

Great looking setup btw


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Denis said:


> Im not sure as i have never kept cresties. But i have kept yemens and they were my first lizard. They are very easy to keep in my opinion. You spray a few time a day, feed dusted crickets and spot clean the viv. *They need a quite high uv % and high humidity*. Yemens are cheaper but they will require a large viv when adult and female yemens can become egg bound so i would reccomend a male
> 
> Good luck


hi
sorry to confuse things, but our first rep was a female yemen (we were advised against a male as they can get stroppy), got her when she was 3/4 months old from a recommended rep shop who suggested a 3x2x2ft arboreal viv, which she can stay in through adulthood.
we have had her about 6 months now, they dont need high humidity in our experience. (Panthers do). we keep the humidity at about 30/40% and she has a 10% uv basking lamp, she loves it. we spray twice a day, and she drinks the droplets from leaves or off the walls. Also we only keep live plants with her which she eats leaves from, which also helps hydrate her. 
they are very easy to keep, we feed her dusted crickets every other day(shes on a diet :lol2 and let her walk around the living room most evenings aswell as she is very friendly and loves playing with our 2 year old daughter

hope this was helpful and would highly recommend a yemen.

good luck :2thumb:


----------



## coffeebean (Jun 11, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Thanks Coffeebean  i have no clue what theplant is called but I am pretty sure it was an exo terra one lol


Shows how silly I am, I thought it was real!!:lol2:


----------

